

Ban 'killer robots,' rights group urges  - 001sky
http://www.france24.com/en/20121119-ban-killer-robots-rights-group-urges

======
mtgx
I like this idea a lot. Not just because robots could go berserk, especially
more intelligent robots in the future, but perhaps most importantly because no
one could be responsible of what the robot is doing.

~~~
001sky
The "plausible deniability" would seem significant, so that is an interesting
angle

